# Yard owner sells livery pony and vanishes



## Cuffey (6 August 2010)

Can anyone help this family please

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/s...r-accused-of-selling-her-pony-86908-22450667/

A rogue horse trader has been accused of doing a runner with a girl's pony.

Aimee-Leigh Suttie, 13, kept bay pony Ben at former lawyer Paul Anderson's livery yard.

But Anderson, whose dodgy horse-selling practices were exposed by our sister paper the Sunday Mail, has vanished.

Neighbours told Aimee and her dad Glen he has sold all the horses and gone away.

Aimee said last night: "I just want to get Ben back. I really miss him."

Glen, 38, from Kirkcaldy, Fife, said their problems with Anderson started when he wanted to pay Ben's livery bill by cheque.

Anderson refused and barred Aimee from seeing her pony at his Braeside Equestrian Yard at Collessie in Fife.

In April, Glen tried again to see him. He said: "One of his neighbours told me he had sold everything, including the horses, and had done a runner."

Anderson, 48, was bankrupted over £1million debts in 2002 and was suspended by the Law Society of Scotland.

In 2006, the Sunday Mail revealed he sold old and dying horses as show-jumpers.

Inspector Garry Muir, of Fife police, said: "A complaint has been received and is currently under investigation."

Pictures and Police incident number here
http://itsbeennicked.co.uk/13-2hh-pony/


----------



## Shutterbug (6 August 2010)

Oh how horrid for that poor child   I hope she gets her pony back.


----------



## horsecrazy25 (6 August 2010)

What a horrid person  That poor girl  I hope she gets her pony back x


----------



## Crackajack (6 August 2010)

Im sorry but if that had been me and i had tried to pay with a cheque and he had barred me from going down i know what the answer would have been.....!!!
Why did they obey the "barred from seeing" her own pony????
I cant believe they would let this happen...they would let a cruel, wicked and desperate man do this to their pony!!
Sorry - rant over!


----------



## maletto (6 August 2010)

Pretty insensitive there crackajack!! I sort of see your point but she's only 13. 

poor girl. i hope they manage to find little ben soon.


----------



## PucciNPoni (6 August 2010)

I think I must be missing part of this story , but I'm kind of confused with the chronology of the happenings.  The owner tried to pay for livery by cheque and then the YO refused and barred them?  And then it says that in APRIL the dad / pony's owner tried to see the YO again?    So exactly when did the pony disappear?  When did the girl/dad notice?  Had they not been trying to see the pony since?  Why didnt' they just move?!  

I think there's possibly more to the story than what's been reported.  

I also think that the YO would have to be an utter scoundrel and dirtbag to sell a kid's pony like that, but I can't help but wonder (just from the holes in the story yet to be filled in) if the owners were absentee/bad cheque writers for the YO to refuse a cheque.   

Fife's not that far, I'll keep my eyes peeled for wee Ben in the mean time.


----------



## alfiesmum (6 August 2010)

ok i am very confused! he shut down ages ago???? i had dealings with him myself and i do believe he left over 2 years ago at least?? why is this suddenly coming to light now? did they not pay or check on their pony before now?
sorry but i find it very strange


----------



## Crackajack (6 August 2010)

Sorry Maletto - i didn't mean it to come across as strong as it did but it just doesn't make sense to me....i wouldn't EVER let somebody bar me from seeing my own horse?!


----------



## comet&joe (6 August 2010)

what a horrible man  
the poor girl, shes only 13  her pony is so cute too. Hope she gets her pony back. Finger crossed x


----------



## thinlizzy (7 August 2010)

but, if found this will go into litigation i bet hes  qulified to know !More should be done to protect the horse owner


----------



## Megan_T (10 August 2010)

Crackajack said:



			Sorry Maletto - i didn't mean it to come across as strong as it did but it just doesn't make sense to me....i wouldn't EVER let somebody bar me from seeing my own horse?!
		
Click to expand...


If you keep your horse on a yard and that owner doesn't want you on their property (rightly or wrongly for whatever reason), you don't have a huge amount of choice without getting legality involved I wouldn't think. Depending on the type of property/security etc, they may have had no choice. I don't think it's fair to assume that they just didn't bother trying. He may have been a very hard, gritty and possibly dangerous man. Who knows.


----------



## spaniel (10 August 2010)

Or, just playing devils advocate here,  he may have been slightly fed up with bouncing livery cheques???


----------



## Bal Birnie (10 August 2010)

There has to be more to it than has been reported.  

But while the humans sort themselves out I hope the pony is OK.  Older, inexpensive ponies don't always go to nice loving homes, or indeed to homes at all depending on how quickly this bloke sold up - and to whom.


----------



## PucciNPoni (10 August 2010)

spaniel said:



			Or, just playing devils advocate here,  he may have been slightly fed up with bouncing livery cheques???
		
Click to expand...

THat's kind of what I was wondering. I'm not suggesting that selling on a horse which doesn't belong to you is right.  But there's something in the timeline of the story that suggests something is very amiss.


----------



## Cuffey (10 August 2010)

Horsewatch Scotland have been unable to get an exact timeline on this incident
Fife Police know the yard owner was in residence last Christmas
Sorry I cannot be more precise.


----------



## Megan_T (10 August 2010)

spaniel said:



			Or, just playing devils advocate here,  he may have been slightly fed up with bouncing livery cheques???
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. We just don't know - if the guy was trying to run a business and they'd tried to fob him off with bouncing cheques for months on end, why shouldn't he take to drastic measures to try and make his point?

Just to be clear - I'm not suggesting that selling the horse on without the owners permission (if that is indeed what he's done) is justified or at all reasonable.

Lets hope the girl gets her pony back safe and well.


----------



## Oscar162 (10 August 2010)

Having dealt with this man myself I know he is a very dodgy character. But like someone else said his yard was shut down years ago, so something about this story isn't ringing true to me.


----------



## Tinseltoes (10 August 2010)

I hope the chld gets her pony back!!!


----------



## polo73 (8 February 2011)

I know this person, he was renting a house from me in Cupar until just last week (it went through a property company and I didn't know who he was or his connection with Braeside Equestrian) Needless to say that it hasn't ended well. That said I may be able to help at least with a last know address if this hasn't been resolved yet.


----------



## Cuffey (8 February 2011)

Polo73

The pony is still listed on Its Been Nicked
Perhaps you could post on there to indicate you have a last known address

http://itsbeennicked.co.uk/13-2hh-pony/


----------



## spaniel (8 February 2011)

bump


----------



## polo73 (8 February 2011)

Thanks Cuffey, will do.


----------

